# Howdy from Texas



## rlobrecht (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
I've been lurking around here for a while and thought I should say hi.  My 9 year-old son and I take an ITF style Tae Kwon Do from Eternal Martial Arts in Pearland, TX (a suburb of Houston.)  Joshua Hong is our master, 6th Dan.  We're currently red belts.

Rick


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome Rick, I am also in Texas but up north in the Dallas area. We come to Houston three times a year for great tournaments.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Rick, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 17, 2009)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

fyn


----------

